# Da Klugs ignores his private messages.....



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Dave asked me to trade a cigar to him. I pm'ed him and told him no trade necessary, I would send him the cigar he was looking for. 

Well he didn't listen an proceeded to destroy me with some incredible smokes.


He sent:

1- '01 Cohiba Lancero 
1- Original Release Cohiba Siglo II Tubo 
1- 98 Short Hoyo Corona
1- '87 Monte #5
1 -'70s 898 NV


OMG!!!!!!!!!:dr:dr:dr:dr

Thanks Dave! :ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaamn


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Holy schnikies!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

He gifted you a stick older than a lot of guys on this board ... WOW!


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

He's mean like that.....


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

SD Beerman said:


> He's old like that.....


xactly!

Glad they got there safe.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

OMG! That thing is older than me! And the 87 is pretty close too! Amazing


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> xactly!
> 
> Glad they got there safe.


Dave, I can only assume you have your own time machine. Next time you are back there, could you please pick me up some Microsoft stock??

Much appreciated :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You see Tony? You see what you get when you mess with the Orphans?

I mean, when you mess with Dave!  :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

You Know You Have Arrived At Cs When You Are Bombed By Dave.

Congratulations For The Bombe And The Bomber.

Class Hit Right There I Don't Care Who You Are!

Al

Please Forgive The All Caps. I Am Sending This From My Car And I Really Can't Take The Time To Figure Out What Is Wrong.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> You see Tony? You see what you get when you mess with the Orphans?
> 
> I mean, when you mess with Dave!  :r


I know, I know. You guys tried to warn me. :hn


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> 1- '87 Monte #5


Wow, same year I was born.



> 1 -'70s 898 NV


Older than me.

Holy freakin CRAP!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

What was the cigar that Dave requested from you?


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I think if you combine the years on those cigars; you will get Dave's age. :r j/k You are only as old as you feel. Enjoy those nice gars.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

MeNimbus said:


> I think if you combine the years on those cigars; you will get Dave's age. :r j/k You are only as old as you feel. Enjoy those nice gars.


Grow up.... feel this! :r And your number is/was up at the PO today BTW.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Indeed a knock of your chair hit for sure....:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Grow up.... feel this! :r


Is it bad that I can't "feel it"?  :chk

Great hit as always, Dave. :tu :cb


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

hk3 said:


> What was the cigar that Dave requested from you?


Just a little something that he didn't have in his collection. :ss


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> You see Tony? You see what you get when you mess with the Orphans?
> 
> I mean, when you mess with Dave!  :r


talk about being old......does anybody get this besides me?, :r










Tonnnnnnnyyyyy.......come out to plaaaaaayyyyyyyyy.......


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> talk about being old......does anybody get this besides me?, :r
> 
> Tonnnnnnnyyyyy.......come out to plaaaaaayyyyyyyyy.......


I got it Vic, I just didn't want to admit to it. Can you dig it?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> I got it Vic, I just didn't want to admit to it. Can you dig it?


:r Sweet!!

I can dig it!:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

That's an extremely generous hit right there.
Nice work, Dave. :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

That Bomb was a KILL shot for sure!!! SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET Hit!!!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> talk about being old......does anybody get this besides me?, :r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"THE WARRIORS DID IT!!!!!!"

I think I felt the aftershock just now...that's a helluva bomb!!! :tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Kwilkinson said:


> Wow, same year I was born.
> 
> Older than me.
> 
> Holy freakin CRAP!


:tpd::tpd:

exact same story!


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Ha! Nice hit Dave.

Those 898s are great. Enjoy 'em!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Just the same old story from Dave. Total annihilation! :tu :chk:ss


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice hit on a great brother. Nice work Dave!:tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Daves always bitch slappin somebody..:r Very nice selection there.. Enjoy those bro..


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Mmmm...those 70's 898 NV's are delicious.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


>


Great movie Vic!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Old Bomb Dave!!!:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jbailey said:


> Great movie Vic!


How does Vic get the credit, I started it! 

 :r


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

sorry Chop Liver


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

So there is a cigar that even Dave didn't have? Nice work Tony pitching in to help, but I think Dave got you pretty good as well.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jbailey said:


> sorry Chop Liver


Rat bastard.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Rat bastard.


Hey no sweat, War Chief. :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow....that's just incredible!! Thay must have been 1 _special _cigar you sent!! :tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

ahbroody said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaamn


:tpd:


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice Dave!!! What I don't understand is that there was actually a cigar that Dave doesn't have? :ss


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Great hit. I could have gotten the last one as a high school graduation present.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Simply amazing bomb!


----------



## rawlic (Jun 10, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> You see Tony? You see what you get when you mess with the Orphans?
> 
> I mean, when you mess with Dave!  :r


Can you dig it?

*CAN YOU DIG IT?*

I love that movie...

-Chuck


----------

